# Good Screenwriting contests? /Circuit 2018



## Ele (Feb 6, 2018)

I know Screencraft has some good grants, etc.

Any contests you would recommend? Also looking for some short-script contests


----------



## Operator (Feb 6, 2018)

go to www.withoutabox.com
Look for any competition that's been around for more than 6 years. Be sure to check the prizes. some of them are nothing, others will get your script read by agents and managers, or you get prize money.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd recommend FilmFreeway over WithoutABox personally. I've had WAB for years, but the FF website is much easier to navigate and the prices are just as good. 

Atlanta Film Fest, Nashville FF, and especially Austin FF are writer targeted festivals. Austin is known for its writers conference and I highly recommend attending, entering and being a reader for their contests if you can. Also check out The Black List. 

That said, unless you're winning (not placing, but actually winning) a major contest like Screencraft, Nichols, or Austin, there isn't much to gain from contests. Networking by attending events/festivals is valuable (have an elevator pitch ready) but having a win at a small festival or placement on your resume unfortunately doesn't make you stand out on it's own.


----------



## Ele (Feb 7, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle Thank you! You're the best!

And yes, I totally agree. Unless it's something big where your stuff gets seen by agents, etc. it's not a big deal. Even if this sounds wrong, I'm doing it more for the funds. Every $ counts. Whether I do the PP or the MFA, I'm applying to as many grants, contests, etc I can get my hands on (within reason). I'm international so I can't work in the US. It'd be good to have a little extra budget, just in case.


----------



## Manwitch (Feb 7, 2018)

Competitions can be really rewarding if you assemble your expectations of them in a way that most benefits your work. I think consistently placing in a series of competitions for different writing pieces does stand out in a resume or a portfolio, for as much weight as a resume holds to begin with. A friend of mine whose scripts always place confirmed that it spoke to his overall viability when he signed with a writing agent at CAA and some writing agents serve as judges for these things so they have a point of reference for what being a finalist over and over again says about your standard of work. Personally, I compete because it's important to have your work read, they force you to edit a draft for a deadline and I think it's really good practice to try writing a piece with the specific goal of winning. A lot of a writers career isn't necessarily going to be about writing stuff that resonates with his/her soul but hitting a narrative target. Researching the judging tastes, winning trends or the ethos of a specific competition and aiming a piece at it can only help broaden your skills. Some I've submitted to are Page Intl, BlueCat (free feedback), Script Pipeline, Nicholl's (fellowship), Sundance (fellowship), FinalDraft and Austin. Apply as early in their respective seasons as you can so you don't spend too much in submission fees. Best of luck!


----------



## Ele (Feb 7, 2018)

You make a valid point, @Manwitch !
Yeah, that's what I always say about writing, screenwriting or otherwise. It's about the art and loving what you do but the business side is what allows you to make a future living out of it. A friend of mine got rejections for one of their projects and then they wrote something very specific targeted to a really specific audience and that got them signed with UTA


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 7, 2018)

@Ele @Manwitch I think what matters is having a strategy/expectations that suits your needs and it sounds like all of us considered that, which puts us well ahead of the game of most festival entries.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 8, 2018)

If you haven't read Lee Jessups's blog or books, I highly recommend them when researching contests, workshops, or other avenues for networking. She's a fantastic writing coach.


----------

